

UX Lessons from Game Design - azharcs
http://blogs.msdn.com/msmossyblog/archive/2008/10/24/ux-lessons-from-game-design.aspx

======
ovi256
That ignores the context, especially the mood of the user. In a game, you can
use the joking/whining/playful messages, the user after all wants to play
games and is probably in a playful mood. In the OS UI, that would be a big no,
as the tone of the dialog could conflict with the mood of the user, over which
you have no control. This could further aggravate the user, who is just trying
to get something done.

------
arien
Funny. I'd love to see an emo version of Vista. Or maybe not :P

~~~
woodsier
God, the current version manages to inflict damage on itself with ease, not to
mention all the "fatal" errors. If this isn't an emo operating system, I don't
know what is.

